# Breeder in Washington



## Abhp (Apr 24, 2017)

Hello, I'm new to the forum and am wondering if any other members in Washington or nearby have purchased their puppy through Blacktail Trail Vizslas. The breeder seemed very professional and knowledgeable, but I thought it would be worth checking here for others' feedback. I've contacted our local PSVC but they had not heard of this breeder, so I thought I'd check here. Again - he seemed very knowledgeable and spoke with me on the phone for almost an hour. They require an application and don't breed the entire year. Thanks for any info!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Did you discuss health clearances with him? I checked out their site and was able to find AKC reg numbers for their dogs Ginger and Maximus. Ginger is in the OFA database and has Fair hips and Normal elbows. Maximus is not listed there. I prefer when this info, along with titles, is easily accessible, but some breeders don't put it out there and it isn't a bad sign by itself. If they don't test their dogs at all, then I'd want to know what goals they have for their breeding plan to justify this. 

I didn't see any big red flags in the contract or elsewhere on their site.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

There are just to many unknowns, for me to be comfortable with this breeders.
Ones that compete, post bloodlines, and OFA clearances are so much easier to look up, and ask about. 
People see, and know their dogs, and bloodlines. You can look up where they competed, and ask other breeders/trainers. Also breeder referrals know them. The pups that go to competition homes are also easier to track, so you know what kind of pups they are producing.

The only thing I see on their facebook page is puppy pictures, and momma dogs.
I will try and ask around, to see if anyone has heard of them.


----------



## Abhp (Apr 24, 2017)

Thank you. I have contacted breeders that are members of PSVC about applying for a puppy and have not yet heard back from any -- although, it's only been about two days since emailing them all, so it may be a wait. I don't plan on competing with my future dog, and from what I've read a lot of breeders only sell to those planning to show. This breeder talked a little about wanting to breed to keep dogs available for families like mine, who want a companion, but not to compete with. He invited me out to see the property and his dogs, too. I'm wanting a vizsla as a running and mountain biking companion, and will be home full-time with the dog. So I can't imagine a breeder thinking this breed isn't a good match for my lifestyle, other than the fact I'm not wanting to compete. Thanks for any thoughts!


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Maximus may not be OFA'd because he's not two yet. That would be a bit of a flag to me.

Registration No.	Dog Name
SR88933702	Blacktail Trail Maximus 
(Vizsla) 
Color:	Golden Rust
Sex/Whelp Date:	Male / JUL-26-2015
DNA Information:

Ken


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

While breeders that compete in venues, do give a higher priority to competition homes. Not all their puppies go to competition homes. Not every pup in the litter has what it takes to be the next show champion, or Field Trail sensation. 
But those puppies do make good companion dogs. 
People know those puppies are in high demand, and see away to make a profit. Buy dogs, do little to nothing with them, and breed them. The breeder acts like your best friend, until you start having problems. Then they cut off all contact with you. We've even had where the contract is not even worth the paper it's written on. 
Taking time, and doing tons of research can save you a lot of heartache down the road.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I've reached out to breeder referrals, and rescues in your area. I can't find one single person that knows anything about them. That's very strange as the vizsla community is a very tight knit group. 
If he has been involved with vizslas for 40 years, someone should know them.
Is it possible he changed his kennel name?
While I was asking, I did hear of another kennel to stay away from. You can send me a private message, if you want the name.


----------



## Abhp (Apr 24, 2017)

Thank you for doing the foot work on this. I'll send you a message shortly.


----------



## Abhp (Apr 24, 2017)

And if any of your referral / rescue contacts in my area know of good breeders willing to sell to someone just wanting a family dog, please pass my info on. We're in no hurry, and don't mind adopting a full grown dog. Thanks.


----------



## szigler (Feb 21, 2017)

I contacted them a over a year ago and decided to go a different way after looking at the health checks and other things that didn't make me comfortable (like breeding too young and too often). Nice enough people but you have to feel good about what you are getting  It took me a year to find a quality breeder (yes, the process was long and frustrating). I now I have a 5 month old! It was worth the wait. Email Puget Sound Vizsla Club for breeders referrals.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm just over the border in BC and know many local breeders. Never heard of these people. PM me and I can give you some info on litters I know about in the region.


----------



## trk (Sep 4, 2017)

Abhp said:


> Hello, I'm new to the forum and am wondering if any other members in Washington or nearby have purchased their puppy through Blacktail Trail Vizslas. The breeder seemed very professional and knowledgeable, but I thought it would be worth checking here for others' feedback. I've contacted our local PSVC but they had not heard of this breeder, so I thought I'd check here. Again - he seemed very knowledgeable and spoke with me on the phone for almost an hour. They require an application and don't breed the entire year. Thanks for any info!


Hello Abhp,
I am in the same situation you were before. Did you get your Vizsla? What breeder did you work with? Could you share some info about your experience? Thanks.


----------



## Katie (Oct 22, 2017)

I'm in northern California. We have a deposit on a Viszla to be picked up around December 10th if you are still looking. Message me and I'll get you the information.


----------



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

Do you mind sharing who you went with? I have emailed the vizsla club a couple times without response.


----------



## Flora (Nov 6, 2017)

trk said:


> Hello Abhp,
> I am in the same situation you were before. Did you get your Vizsla? What breeder did you work with? Could you share some info about your experience? Thanks.


Hi! I have a 5 month old puppy from Blacktail Trails. You can also join the Seattle Vizsla facebook page... a lot of people on there have gone with that breeder (I've never heard a bad thing about them!). My girl is more wonderful than I could have ever imagined and I would definitely go back to the same breeder when I end up getting a second.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Flora
Do you mind me asking, the registered names of your pups parents?
And if the parents have health clearances?
I tried looking at their website for the information on their dogs, and didn't see it listed.


----------

